# Donovan's Roux Tutorial Videos



## Pixel 6 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Guys, decided to put up a Roux Method tutorial on Youtube. 1st person perspective, with a bunch of examples on each step. (Broken into 5 videos)

Let me know what you think!

Part 1 = Left Block





Part 2 = Right Block





Part 3 = Corner Orientation / Permutation (examples with CMLLs)





Part 4 = Edge Orientation 





Part 5 = Cycling Edges (LSE)






Hopefully more people will start putting up info on Roux. I plan on doing 7 more videos covering CMLL for each type of case. (sune, anti-sune, bruno, etc)

Thanks for watching.

- Pixel -


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, looks great! Too bad Im at the bus stop with my phone right now, so I cant actually watch them :'( But i will try them when i get back! Thx


----------



## Godmil (Oct 4, 2011)

2nd block and orientation videos helped me a lot. I like to dabble in roux, but I keep going all Fridrich in those stages.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 4, 2011)

There's never enough Roux tutorials!


----------



## chris410 (Oct 4, 2011)

Watching them now, from what I have seen so far (part I) you did an excellent job.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 4, 2011)

nice idea on using stickerless parts


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Sillas (Oct 4, 2011)

Excellent tutorial. Very helpfull.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm working on a CLL/CMLL tutorial. I still have 11 cases to learn, so as I get those down I'll have a 2nd part to this for all those algs. Waffo's videos are great for these too! You should look em up!

- Pixel -


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 18, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> I'm working on a CLL/CMLL tutorial. I still have 11 cases to learn, so as I get those down I'll have a 2nd part to this for all those algs. Waffo's videos are great for these too! You should look em up!
> 
> - Pixel -


 
Hey can you answer my PM please?


----------

